# Best tip ever?



## Mshad (Jan 2, 2016)

Alright so I've had great tips but I think this one tops them all.

So a little back story before I begin. I live in Hawaii, drive fuber and lyft. The probowl is in town like most every year.
Last night I was out driving and doing the evening-bar closure shift I got a pickup from this new high end night club- SKYWaikiki. Picked up this bigger guy around 10 who left way too early. So we got to talking and he asked me if I knew what was going on there and I said I wasn't sure. He told me it's one of the probowl parties and after party. And asked me if I wanted to go. I jokingly said yes and with some trouble, he took off his wristband and told me the thing is worth around $1000. His company had paid for it and all.
I had been there once before and it was crazy expensive. $13 starting drinks for a small drink is way too ****ing crazy. And not to mention to get in need to buy a bottle starting at $400 or something like that lol. The Vegas style night club of Hawaii as it's known for.

So I'm like ****** it. Been a couple weeks since I've been out worth a try. So after dropping the dude off at his destination and thanking him, I go home, shower put on my nicest dress shirt and pants (He told me everyone was underdressed- no need for suits tonight) and decide to test my luck.
Take a lyft there and get there around 11:30. With the green wristband wrapped around my wrist taped together with tape to look like it's been on my wrist all night.
My good poker face and ability to act drunk when I want to helped me get in. Go up to the bouncer acting drunk and he asked if I was going back in, I nodded keeping a straight poker face and he lets me in . Passed the next bouncer who IDs me and alls good.

So this party was pretty banging with models cheerleaders and a bunch of football players that I had no clue who they were . Danced and drank but since I didn't have the drink card I paid out of pocket for those.

Best ****** tip to day! Has anyone gotten a better tip?


----------



## Mshad (Jan 2, 2016)

$12 for that cause I knew the bartender


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

If the wrist band was work a thousand drinks should of been free


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Eh, don't rain on his parade, he had fun and did something he never would have gotten to do, good for him!


----------



## Mshad (Jan 2, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> If the wrist band was work a thousand drinks should of been free


I didn't have the drink card.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Mshad said:


> View attachment 25675
> Alright so I've had great tips but I think this one tops them all.
> 
> So a little back story before I begin. I live in Hawaii, drive fuber and lyft. The probowl is in town like most every year.
> ...


I don't think the donut and can of Pepsi I got for my last " tip" is quite as good as yours. Good for you.


----------



## evannacooper (Sep 1, 2015)

I get a lot of people buying me food on the weekends after they get out of the clubs. about 90% always want go hit up the Jack in the Box drive thru. Sometimes I'm not hungry or already ate so I let them know I don't want anything when they ask. On occasion they are so drunk and they order me something anyways...is it just some weird pax thing to buy your driver 6 tacos??? Thats what they order me every time!! Maybe its because I'm mexican?
"Enjoy those tacos amiga, ORALE!!!" lmfao.

biggest tip I've had was the $300 and $20 paid cover charge to wait inside for a group of pax in an after hours club.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

evannacooper said:


> I get a lot of people buying me food on the weekends after they get out of the clubs. about 90% always want go hit up the Jack in the Box drive thru. Sometimes I'm not hungry or already ate so I let them know I don't want anything when they ask. On occasion they are so drunk and they order me something anyways...is it just some weird pax thing to buy your driver 6 tacos??? Thats what they order me every time!! Maybe its because I'm mexican?
> "Enjoy those tacos amiga, ORALE!!!" lmfao.
> 
> biggest tip I've had was the $300 and $20 paid cover charge to wait inside for a group of pax in an after hours club.


Nice! I get all kinds of food forced on me too, like 80-90 percent of drive thru requests. I wish McDonald's /taco bell/Wendy's had a cash back option at the check out. I can only eat so many Mcdoubles.


----------



## evannacooper (Sep 1, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Nice! I get all kinds of food forced on me too, like 80-90 percent of drive thru requests. I wish McDonald's /taco bell/Wendy's had a cash back option at the check out. I can only eat so many Mcdoubles.


Right?? When I get really hungry later on, I'm not gonna lie...I be eating the shit outta them tacos. They taste like filet mignon when you're starving. lol


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

evannacooper said:


> Right?? When I get really hungry later on, I'm not gonna lie...I be eating the shit outta them tacos. They taste like filet mignon when you're starving. lol


Just had a frosty from Wendy's forced on me... an they were on their way to the bar!

Okay I'll admit it didn't take much forcing


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

LOL.


----------



## Uberdriverpville (Jan 9, 2015)

$100 from a friend of a one-armed belligerent drunk man for not kicking them both out on a rainy New Year's night ride home from a bar. One-armed man kept beating his head on my dash (apparently, this cannot trigger airbag in a Nissan Frontier).


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

That tip is an UberX driver's earnings from 10-20 hours of driving at super-low rates.


----------



## Uberdriverpville (Jan 9, 2015)

I am not happy for the rate cut but it only causes me to tighten the hours I give to my Uber effort further. I get the reasoning for cutting but it chafes to see it coincide with the decision to take an extra 5% (Uber fee increase from 20 to 25%). I cannot see where their response rate to my questions or issues have increased. They truly suck at being transparent - communications to the riders and drivers astound me, especially considering that they must be populated with GenX'ers. That is the real source for all their reputation-related issues.


----------



## evannacooper (Sep 1, 2015)

Uberdriverpville said:


> I am not happy for the rate cut but it only causes me to tighten the hours I give to my Uber effort further. I get the reasoning for cutting but it chafes to see it coincide with the decision to take an extra 5% (Uber fee increase from 20 to 25%). I cannot see where their response rate to my questions or issues have increased. They truly suck at being transparent - communications to the riders and drivers astound me, especially considering that they must be populated with GenX'ers. That is the real source for all their reputation-related issues.


We got a name for GenX here, Trendy ****s. ha.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Baby boomers.
Gen X (no relations to Uber X).
Millennials.

Which of the above three groups do you think have contributed the most to most of the problems our society is facing today?

Hint: It can't be the millennials, as they were just born last year.


----------



## MISC (Nov 8, 2015)

I've been on a roll with this one local around here. Have picked him up 3 times in the last week and each time he has given me a $20 tip. First ride was a $20 ride with a $20 tip. Second was a $9.85 ride with a $20 tip and this morning was a $4.37 ride with a $20 tip. He knew I had to come from over 15 minutes away this morning and said he appreciated that. I think this old man and I will get along just fine.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

MISC said:


> I've been on a roll with this one local around here. Have picked him up 3 times in the last week and each time he has given me a $20 tip. First ride was a $20 ride with a $20 tip. Second was a $9.85 ride with a $20 tip and this morning was a $4.37 ride with a $20 tip. He knew I had to come from over 15 minutes away this morning and said he appreciated that. I think this old man and I will get along just fine.


That's the kind of empathy every one should have.


----------



## MetalVan (Jan 16, 2016)

Almost none of the college kids in my town tip at all. No problem, it gets them out of my van sooner. I took a group about 2 miles from one party to another, and one kid hands me 2 folded bills "a little something for you".
I see the $1 and thank him politely and stuff it in my pocket. Only tip for the night.

This morning I pulled the bills out of my pocket to put them in my wallet, and the $1 was folded over a $20!
Thanks, kid.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

I think yours was better, but my personal favorite tip was a chick who bought me a couple craft beers and gave me some contraband.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

evannacooper said:


> ..is it just some weird pax thing to buy your driver 6 tacos??? Thats what they order me every time!! Maybe its because I'm mexican?
> "Enjoy those tacos amiga, ORALE!!!" lmfao.


A mexican aye? LOL. Yo quiero Taco Bell? LMAO ! haha


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

The other day! A pax gave me a $40 tip! NOT EVEN!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't tip drivers they are greedy and are butt hurt that the rates were lowered. But don't realize more lower rates = more rides = more $ 

They also try to manipolate the surgey 

And I can't stand that my cost is still .95/mile when less than 45min away the cost is only .65/mile so I pay almost 50% more wtf!!!


----------



## MTS (Oct 16, 2015)

14gIV said:


> I don't tip drivers they are greedy and are butt hurt that the rates were lowered. But don't realize more lower rates = more rides = more $
> 
> They also try to manipolate the surgey
> 
> And I can't stand that my cost is still .95/mile when less than 45min away the cost is only .65/mile so I pay almost 50% more wtf!!!


Really?
Spoken like a true pax. The rider expects a nice ride experience for a decent rate.

The driver looks to provide that experience at a fair price to the rider ( Uber sets the rates) and to be compensated for his time and costs (gas, insurance, depreciation). Where do you see that incentive for what you paid for a ride that takes 20 min to complete? Want a cheaper rate, take the bus. You are not entitled to ride in my car, I choose to let you, for what I feel is a fair rate. Want a free ride? 
Call a friend and have him shuttle you around for free at all hours of the day or night.


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

A few grams of weed with a $20! They guy owned a brewery and telling me about his acid trips. Great Night and good weed!


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

I also had a REALLY hot guy buy me candy too. Wish I would have asked for his number... Oh well


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

14gIV said:


> I don't tip drivers they are greedy and are butt hurt that the rates were lowered. But don't realize more lower rates = more rides = more $
> 
> They also try to manipolate the surgey
> 
> And I can't stand that my cost is still .95/mile when less than 45min away the cost is only .65/mile so I pay almost 50% more wtf!!!


UberX drivers love you man! You are the type of riders that will keep the cheap UberX cars fully occupied and busy for decades to come. You keep them working. You keep them employed. You are the engine of the TNC lowest-end market's economy.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

MTS said:


> Really?
> Spoken like a true pax. The rider expects a nice ride experience for a decent rate.
> 
> The driver looks to provide that experience at a fair price to the rider ( Uber sets the rates) and to be compensated for his time and costs (gas, insurance, depreciation). Where do you see that incentive for what you paid for a ride that takes 20 min to complete? Want a cheaper rate, take the bus. You are not entitled to ride in my car, I choose to let you, for what I feel is a fair rate. Want a free ride?
> Call a friend and have him shuttle you around for free at all hours of the day or night.


so me paying 50% more than the rates are in EVERY other city in my state except mine is fair? 
i can go 45min from where i live and pay 50% less....fair = NO!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

14gIV said:


> so me paying 50% more than the rates are in EVERY other city in my state except mine is fair?
> i can go 45min from where i live and pay 50% less....fair = NO!


Don't worry, for the bottom-fishing cheapest passengers (a huge market actually!) in the market, Uber (or its future reincarnations or some other new companies) will take care of you with cheaper and cheaper fares. Cheaper rates will come to a second-showing neighborhood theatre near you soon. In the meantime, you will just have to travel across town to watch your 2014 movies at a theatre in another town.

P/S: In no way I am attacking you or any other consumers who demand the lowest priced products in the market. You comprise more than half of the economy. These mass market segments of every corner of our economy contribute to the U.S. being the largest economy in the world. Businesses like you because you are easier to predict, which makes corporate decisions so much easier. Those willing to pay more for higher quality comprise less than half of every market and it is much harder to estimate and predict how a business' strategies will pan out chasing those discerning consumers (today they may like quality X aspect of the product, next year they may like you to emphasize quality Y and don't care much about quality X anymore, boom, down goes your previous investments to improve quality X). With the mass market who largely cares only about a minimum quality threshold and lowest price possible, any investment you make to drive costs down is unlikely to be completely (100%) wasted.


----------



## Mshad (Jan 2, 2016)

14gIV said:


> so me paying 50% more than the rates are in EVERY other city in my state except mine is fair?
> i can go 45min from where i live and pay 50% less....fair = NO!


Then take a regular taxi. Oh is that too much for you?

Walk.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

MISC said:


> I've been on a roll with this one local around here. Have picked him up 3 times in the last week and each time he has given me a $20 tip. First ride was a $20 ride with a $20 tip. Second was a $9.85 ride with a $20 tip and this morning was a $4.37 ride with a $20 tip. He knew I had to come from over 15 minutes away this morning and said he appreciated that. I think this old man and I will get along just fine.


I'd camp out by his front door waiting for the ping!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Mshad said:


> Then take a regular taxi. Oh is that too much for you?
> 
> Walk.


What if they are physically-challenged and the sidewalks and/or streets are not wheelchair accessible?


----------



## Jared Wallace (Dec 16, 2015)

Got a fifth of Bushmill's Black Bush whiskey from a liquor rep. All because I waited 5 minutes for him to change clothes...(which I would have done anyway, I'm pretty laid back about waiting)


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

14gIV said:


> so me paying 50% more than the rates are in EVERY other city in my state except mine is fair?
> i can go 45min from where i live and pay 50% less....fair = NO!


I'll drive you the 45 minutes away for free


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Mshad said:


> Then take a regular taxi. Oh is that too much for you


Why use a taxi when ubers rates are so much better? that makes no sense man 
and the taxis are usually dirtier than uber cars


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Why use a taxi when ubers rates are so much better? that makes no sense man
> and the taxis are usually dirtier than uber cars


If they are so much better why are you complaining?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Folks, stop feeding the 14glV troll


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Folks, stop feeding the 14glV troll


I think he's a great kid. He's just bored with his life and have nothing else better to do, just like all of us here on UP.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

CODenver26 said:


> A few grams of weed with a $20! They guy owned a brewery and telling me about his acid trips. Great Night and good weed!


Stoners are the best tippers for me.


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Stoners are the best tippers for me.


They are! Hell I'd rather have a stoner than a drunk! "Wanna stop by Cheba Hut?"


----------



## cferrel (Dec 14, 2015)

I got $20 and a Taco once lol.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

cferrel said:


> I got $20 and a Taco once lol.


LOL. Be easy on the tacos while on the road. As bathroom breaks for TNC drivers need to be quick.


----------

